# Randy William Murphy



## riggermade (29 Jan 2009)

MURPHY, Randy William– November 28, 1971 - January 24, 2009, (formerly of Foxtrap, NL), passed away at home in Ottawa, unexpectedly on the evening of Saturday, January 24, 2009. He is survived by his very loving and devoted common law wife Jennifer Clinton and young daughters Capryce and Kyana (Pembroke, ON); mother and father Shirley and Bill Murphy, brothers Lewis (Joan Hann) and Danny. Randy was an extremely kind hearted ever-smiling man with a heart of gold who deeply touched the lives of all those who knew him. He was dearly loved and cherished by all his friends and family and will be sadly missed and fondly remembered by all. He was a loving and devoted father whose daughters meant the world to him and he was deeply dedicated to them. In the past year, his 2 young dogs Miley and Maddox brought much joy into his life. Randy was a valued member of the Canadian Forces Health Services Group and had a fulfilling 18-year career with numerous deployments including Rawanda, Bosnia, Haiti and Afghanistan. Randy was very well respected by his peers and held in a high regard by those who knew and loved him. Resting at the Kelly Funeral Home 3000 Woodroffe Avenue, Ottawa, Friday, January 30, 2009 from 2 to 4 and 7 to 9 p.m. Funeral Saturday, January 31, 2009 to Notre Dame Cathedral, Sussex Drive, for Mass of Christian Funeral at 10:30 a.m. with reception to follow. An additional Service will be planned for St. John's, NL. In lieu of flowers, the family asks that donations be made to a trust fund for the education of Randy's young children. If any of Randy's friends would like to bring personal memorabilia to the ceremony, it would be welcomed and appreciated. Kelly Funeral Home, Ottawa, ON (613) 823-4747 www.kellyfh.ca


----------



## Armymedic (29 Jan 2009)

Upon hearing of Randy's death Monday morning, the PA classroom at CFMSS was silent for a good minute at the shock of the news.

I only knew Randy in passing as we operated in similar circles in different units over the last 12 years. He is one of the nicest, most helpful men I ever met. He always had a smile regardless of how crappy things were.

May St Micheal take you into his army of angels so that you can continue to watch over your fellow medics.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2009)

More info posted in Randy William Murphy (Health Services Group).

Members of 56 Engineer Squadron will be assisting in the service for MCpl Murphy.


----------

